#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  Salaam alikum!

## Sadiq

Salaam alaikum. 

Ik ben op zoek naar moslim broeders die moderne communicatie vormen gebruiken als manier van geloofs overdracht. Ik denk dan vooral aan broeders die hiphop als taal gebruiken. Denk als voorbeeld aan SOA (Soldiers Of Allah, uit America.)
SOA rapt over de Islam en de heilige boodschap omdat zij op deze manier de grootste groep kunnen bereiken.
Zijn er ook in Nederland mensen die op deze manier de Islam bekendmaken?
Voor muziek van SOA moet je op KAZAA of op Morpheus zoeken. Hun muziek is alleen gratis af te halen van Internet, omdat zij niet willen dat kafir mensen kunnen profiteren van hun inkomen.
Ook ivm het verbod op rente in de strikte vorm van de ISlam willen zij liever gen verkoop van CD's. 
Ik hoop dat iemand mij kan helpen!

Salaam,

Sadiq.

----------

